# Agility Brag this weekend



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

God job Beamer , you look good in blue.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Jessie'sGirl said:


> God job Beamer , you look good in blue.


Beamer indeed looks good in blue! Love the picture, and a big congrats to team Beamer!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Congratulations, and great photo!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congrats to you and Beamer.
Sounds like you're both having lots of fun and really enjoying it.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Congratulations to you and Beamer!!!


----------



## GoldenSkies (Feb 27, 2014)

Awesome! Congrats.


----------



## goldenca (Jan 31, 2011)

Go Beamer!
Congratulations on your NJP title.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Thanks all! He's a great boy; I couldn't ask for a better buddy and best friend in life!


----------

